# ?!?what is this big belly on the fry?!?



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

after breeding bettas, after about a month, or a few weeks the fry look like they developed eggs well the females do the most and i have a picture of them but i do think they can all be pregnant at the same time on one tank so does anyone know what this is?:-D:-D


heres a link 
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3123/2640164461_0eaea85dc7.jpg

is the link doesnt work then here is the insert image










if the image doesnt work here is the attachment

so what is this ball or belly?

and what is it for?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

That is what healthy fry look like. Fry eat a LOT so they can grow a LOT! They will eventually grow into their big bellies. 

FYI, bettas don't get "Pregnant" they get full of eggs. Pregnant means the female carrying the babies 'til their born.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

doggyhog said:


> That is what healthy fry look like. Fry eat a LOT so they can grow a LOT! They will eventually grow into their big bellies.
> 
> FYI, bettas don't get "Pregnant" they get full of eggs. Pregnant means the female carrying the babies 'til their born.


oh ok thank you so much about the pregnant thing 2

also will the fry get too full from eating a lot? can they die from it easily or is it a bit rare??


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

Awww their such cuties do u hav pix of their parents?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

truthequalslies said:


> Awww their such cuties do u hav pix of their parents?


yes i do wold you like me to post them up?:-D:-D


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

> yes i do wold you like me to post them up?:grin::grin:


yes!!!!!!!yes!!!!!!!yes!!!!!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

bloo97 said:


> yes!!!!!!!yes!!!!!!!yes!!!!!!!


okay here they are

here is the male:









and here is the beautiful female:










they are both very small it was quite cute to watch them try to embrace but eventually they did the male seemed like he extended himself to fit around her.:-D:-D

you like??? comment!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

That is YOUR male? Funny, I've seen that pic posted ALL over the internet. 

And I thought your bettas haven't spawned yet?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

doggyhog said:


> That is your male? Funny, I've seen that pic posted ALL over the internet.
> 
> And I thought your bettas haven't spawned yet?


no no no you guys have it twisted. theses are not my bettas they are beautiful yes but theses are my friends bettas they have defenatlly spawned very good. and well its really cool because she has come in contact of the person who made Google and she asked him if she he can post her website pictures and other things on Google and he had no problem with it.. well these are not mine i wish they were. sorry i didnt tell you


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Hmmm... finding that story very very hard to believe. :|


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Those are older fry. My 5 week olds are getting bigger and finally coloring up. Im' doing a huge WC tonight to see if I can get them to be just a bit bigger (since mine grow with every WC).


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

they make me happuy to see them a lot



doggyhog said:


> Hmmm... finding that story very very hard to believe. :|


he was like one of the makers like the helpers . Google has been around for a long time now though..



MrVampire181 said:


> Those are older fry. My 5 week olds are getting bigger and finally coloring up. Im' doing a huge WC tonight to see if I can get them to be just a bit bigger (since mine grow with every WC).


by estimating how old do u think they are? because i was not there when they have spawned...:-D


----------

